# Floyd Robbins' bird carvings



## GLS (Dec 23, 2012)

Everything in these photos was carved--shotshells, leaves, grass, limbs, etc.  All birds are life sized.  The wrens' nesting can is carved wood.  Amazing work.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 23, 2012)

I`ve never seen anything like that in my life. That is pure master workmanship.


----------



## GLS (Dec 23, 2012)

The late Gilbert Maggioni of Beaufort SC pioneered this style of individual feather carving 50 years or so ago.  Grainger McCoy became well known as  the leading disciple of the Maggioni school of bird carving, but Floyd IMO is just as talented, but not as well known.


----------



## Coach K (Dec 23, 2012)

amazing work!


----------



## Sam H (Dec 23, 2012)

WOW....Again!!!.....Do I dare ask prices?.....Website?


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 23, 2012)

wow, wow, wow


----------



## GLS (Dec 23, 2012)

Sam,  Floyd can take weeks to do a single piece.  This is his sole income.  His pieces show up in Thomasville and throughout the country.  Years ago, one customer sent his jet from California  over here to deliver the check and pick up the piece.  He met the jet at the airport.   I have never felt comfortable asking him the prices, because I am in no position to buy one.  I understand they vary from piece to piece depending on complexity.  He doesn't have a web presence.  It's all word of mouth. He had a two month show last year at the Telfair (Jepson) in Savannah.  The curator overheard numerous visitors commenting on the quality of the "taxidermy" not realizing they were carved.   Gil


----------



## Sam H (Dec 24, 2012)

GLS said:


> Sam,  Floyd can take weeks to do a single piece.  This is his sole income.  His pieces show up in Thomasville and throughout the country.  Years ago, one customer sent his jet from California  over here to deliver the check and pick up the piece.  He met the jet at the airport.   I have never felt comfortable asking him the prices, because I am in no position to buy one.  I understand they vary from piece to piece depending on complexity.  He doesn't have a web presence.  It's all word of mouth. He had a two month show last year at the Telfair (Jepson) in Savannah.  The curator overheard numerous visitors commenting on the quality of the "taxidermy" not realizing they were carved.   Gil



Gil....I had to ask....And I'm in the same boat as you about affording one of his piece's....It's like the old saying..."If you have to ask the price , you can't afford it"...BTW..FWIW...I found a blog where it said..."His carvings generally, take no less than a month to comlete(depending) and start at around $7000....gulp...Point made and well taken


----------



## GLS (Dec 24, 2012)

Sam, I believe that a simple "dead" bird piece would be lower.  The complexity drives up the price.
Here are a few more from his show last year.  Local collectors' birds were displayed.


----------



## muckalee (Dec 24, 2012)

whatever the price, it is fair.  Thats some amazin artwork.

Mighty Fine suh, mighty fine!!!!


----------



## BirdNut (Dec 28, 2012)

These are absolutely incredible-thanks for sharing!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2012)

that is a true God given gift/skill and probably one of the most beautiful forms of art i have ever seen.


----------



## Jim P (Dec 28, 2012)

Love that quail getting that grass hopper, Sam get it for the old poor bird hunter will ya. lol


----------

